# ,  / > Elecraft >     ELECRAFT K3  3  E2, 5  201

## UA6AP

!

  (UA2FM)    CQHAM.RU  , *    ELECRAFT K3  3* ( E2, 5  2012 )   . 

http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm#Elecraft

----------

